# LOOKING FOR AC DELCO PART 55580981 timing belt tensioner



## Canadian Cruze TDI (10 mo ago)

Hey my cruze is down, was wondering if anyone has a timing belt tensioner for sale, that I can buy asap really need to get my car back on the road

Acdelco #55580981


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

ID parts was the only place I could find. Ordered it 3 days ago, 2 day air for $30 extra on top of the $130 price. Still won’t get it until Monday. There are cheaper crap out there. But I wouldn’t trust them on these interference engines


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Bvogt said:


> ID parts was the only place I could find. Ordered it 3 days ago, 2 day air for $30 extra on top of the $130 price. Still won’t get it until Monday. There are cheaper crap out there. But I wouldn’t trust them on these interference engines


Sorry, they had 7 a couple days ago. Back order now…might try a dealer and have them track one down. GM parts direct says they are discontinued! I think they are trying to completely phase these cars out sometimes


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Canadian Cruze TDI said:


> Hey my cruze is down, was wondering if anyone has a timing belt tensioner for sale, that I can buy asap really need to get my car back on the road
> 
> Acdelco #55580981


Is yours bad?
Why is your car down?
If not u could reuse it temporarily if you get one order then just swap it out when the new one arrives.

Not ideal but sometimes desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Canadian Cruze TDI (10 mo ago)

Mine is on its way out whining from tensioner


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Canadian Cruze TDI said:


> Mine is on its way out whining from tensioner


👍
NOX2 is also hard to come by at the moment.
I sourced two from dealers around me.

Basically I called every Chevrolet dealer in a 90 mile radius to get it.


----------



## Canadian Cruze TDI (10 mo ago)

Not fun


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

ACDelco 55580981


----------



## Canadian Cruze TDI (10 mo ago)

Finally done with emissions my tune arrived today


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Well, got my tensioner today. $30 extra for 2 day air. What was in the package you ask? 1 bolt…, yep $170 for a bolt. Thanks ID parts!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Bvogt said:


> Well, got my tensioner today. $30 extra for 2 day air. What was in the package you ask? 1 bolt…, yep $170 for a bolt. Thanks ID parts!


ouch


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Bvogt said:


> Well, got my tensioner today. $30 extra for 2 day air. What was in the package you ask? 1 bolt…, yep $170 for a bolt. Thanks ID parts!


Ive had a couple negative experiences with ID parts. I don’t buy from them anymore.

The 2.0 CDTI is ubiquitous in Europe, in came in many different vehicles Opel, Vauxhall, Fiat, SAAB and more. The tensioners are available in Europe and Australia if anybody needs one.


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the info, I need to start piecing my parts together for timing belt replacement


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

AdrianCTD said:


> Thanks for the info, I need to start piecing my parts together for timing belt replacement


I think this is it. The OE AcDelco Tensioner looks just like this however I’m not 100% sure. 2.0 CDTi Diesel Genuine Timing Cam Belt Kit


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Diesel4Ever said:


> I think this is it. The OE AcDelco Tensioner looks just like this however I’m not 100% sure. 2.0 CDTi Diesel Genuine Timing Cam Belt Kit


Nice! Appreciate it


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

I ordered an INA tensioner from Amazon in France for $47 with international shipping and USD conversion included. Last one they had. Says it fits 2.0 CDTI and A20DTH which is the same as the LUZ. Should be and looks like the right part we need.

INA is an aftermarket German made OE manufacturer so no worries about quality. When it shows up I'll take some pics and post them up for future reference and maybe a sticky on here since it appears this part may be difficult to source in North America now that it's NLA. 









Amazon.fr : INA 531 0844 10 Poulie-tendeur, courroie crantée


Achetez INA 531 0844 10 Poulie-tendeur, courroie crantée : Courroie de distribution : Amazon.fr ✓ Livraison gratuite possible dès 25€ d'achat



www.amazon.fr


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I did a google search on it and it appears that Most all the Auto part stores carry it!! Acdelco #55580981 - Google Search


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Patman said:


> I did a google search on it and it appears that Most all the Auto part stores carry it!! Acdelco #55580981 - Google Search


No they don’t have it, some of those websites haven’t been updated yet and Summit sells stuff as drop ship that isn’t in stock. I spoke with my local Chevrolet parts dept. and the guy said it’s NLA.

You may be able to find one from a dealer that has NOS in inventory.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Timing Belt Tensioner Bearings for Chevy 2014-15 2.0L L4


DNJ® Timing Belt Tensioner Bearings TBT346A fits 14-15 Chevrolet / Cruze 2.0L L4 DOHC Turbocharged designation LUZ




partsology.com





Says in stock. Not ac delco but DNJ. I ordered one. I’ll probably have to get it refunded in a week or so 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Bvogt said:


> Timing Belt Tensioner Bearings for Chevy 2014-15 2.0L L4
> 
> 
> DNJ® Timing Belt Tensioner Bearings TBT346A fits 14-15 Chevrolet / Cruze 2.0L L4 DOHC Turbocharged designation LUZ
> ...


Is that even a real website? WTF is DNJ parts? That’s Chinese junk 100% you don’t take chances with timing.

I posted a link to a complete GM A20DTH kit in the UK.

Here is just the tensioner:









Original Vauxhall Tensioner Astra Insignia Zafira Cascasda - 2.0CDTi - 55566028 | eBay


Technical specifications Outside diameter [mm]: 65 Width [mm]: 30 Installation location: front scope of delivery 1x original OPEL 55566028 belt tensioner.



 www.ebay.com


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Hey thanks, I just ordered it. I checked that French link you had, but they were all out. One dealer had one in stock a couple states away, but it sold yesterday. Everything is being discontinued, even intercooler pipes.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Is that even a real website? WTF is DNJ parts? That’s Chinese junk 100% you don’t take chances with timing.
> 
> I posted a link to a complete GM A20DTH kit in the UK.
> 
> ...


DNJ looks to be American. The part spec lists the OEM p/n. We’ll see when it comes. That German one already shipped and was the cheapest. I guess I can compare the two before I return it. Thanks again. That’s gonna save at least a couple peoples asses.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Is that even a real website? WTF is DNJ parts? That’s Chinese junk 100% you don’t take chances with timing.
> 
> I posted a link to a complete GM A20DTH kit in the UK.
> 
> ...


Looks like someone here snagged up the OE A20DTH Tensioner on eBay. For aftermarket Id trust INA, Litens, SKF and Dayco. I’ve used these brands on my VW TDIs and they are all solid, the Dayco timing stuff was actually better than OE on the MK IV TDIs.

Here is another INA tensioner INA 531 0844 10 Tensioner Pulley, timing belt for ALFA ROMEO,CADILLAC,CHEVROLET | eBay


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Bvogt said:


> DNJ looks to be American. The part spec lists the OEM p/n. We’ll see when it comes. That German one already shipped and was the cheapest. I guess I can compare the two before I return it. Thanks again. That’s gonna save at least a couple peoples asses.


The DNJ picture doesn’t show an OE tensioner which has the Japanese red bearing ring on the GM unit. My guess is DNJ is a reboxed Chinese part.

The OE GM tensioner looks just like the Febi/Bilstein part which is probably the supplier to GM.

I got the last INA tensioner from Amazon France. They will have more. I posted an eBay link with another one.

There are millions of cars with this engine in Europe and Australia still on the road. We will likely have to resort to sourcing parts like this from European sources in the future.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

GENUINE Vauxhall / Opel Insignia Astra J Timing Belt Tensioner 55566028 | eBay


Genuine Vauxhall / Opel Insignia Astra J Part 55566028. This is a genuine Vauxhall Timing Belt Tensioner. Vauxhall part number 55566028 is manufactured to the highest quality by the manufacturer. Vauxhall Astra J.



www.ebay.com





This is our new part number I guess. Still knock offs like anything else.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

55580981


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

So does anyone know if *Timing Belt Tensioner 55566028 is the correct replacement?*


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

TheRealHip said:


> So does anyone know if *Timing Belt Tensioner 55566028 is the correct replacement?*













I just got mine yesterday. Came from Germany. Sure looks the same to me, I’ll update when I put it in. I’ve done it before and it looks legit


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

It says made in Canada but it came by way of Germany?


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

TheRealHip said:


> It says made in Canada but it came by way of Germany?


Yes


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

TheRealHip said:


> It says made in Canada but it came by way of Germany?


The OE unit also said made in Canada. They look identical and both also use a Japanese bearing.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Here’s mine from Amazon in France, $46.96 with shipping and VAT. So weird we are having to get stuff from Europe for a car that is 7 model years old. Unreal really, like being in a 3rd world country.

I’ll keep this as a spare, if the the unit @Bvogt is correct I’m gonna order the complete kit from the UK so I have a kit for my next TB change.


































Bvogt said:


> View attachment 297132
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Here’s mine from Amazon in France, $46.96 with shipping and VAT. So weird we are having to get stuff from Europe for a car that is 7 model years old. Unreal really, like being in a 3rd world country.
> 
> I’ll keep this as a spare, if the the unit @Bvogt is correct I’m gonna order the complete kit from the UK so I have a kit for my next TB change.
> View attachment 297169
> ...


I’m planning on doing it Tuesday or Wednesday. I’ll either let you know it worked or will be listing parts for sale after the pistons and valves kiss


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> I’m planning on doing it Tuesday or Wednesday. I’ll either let you know it worked or will be listing parts for sale after the pistons and valves kiss


lol let’s hope that doesn’t happen. I’m gonna be ordering that euro timing belt kit today.

Not to highjack the thread, but what are some good things to tackle while going the tb, along with water pump


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

AdrianCTD said:


> lol let’s hope that doesn’t happen. I’m gonna be ordering that euro timing belt kit today.
> 
> Not to highjack the thread, but what are some good things to tackle while going the tb, along with water pump


Idler pulley obviously. Drive belt and associated if your ambiguous. Clean all the oil leaky oil off lol and that’s about it unless you wanna toss on an alternator for shits and giggles. Might as well flush all the coolant and do a proper flush.


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Thanks. Should be fun lol, 
Timing belt kit, water pump, idler and drive belt


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

*I can confirm that this tensioner in fact DOES work…*


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

It's back in stock so you can get the OEM.

Mine came yesterday.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

If you see stock recently it might be because of me... not trying to take credit but it might have been.

The best way to get the tensioner is to bring your vehicle in for a timing belt and water pump full service. When they don't have the part open a case with GM corporate. They'll update you weekly on the issue and perhaps offer you incentives for the delay. I was told they did a special parts release to remedy the issue.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

I got an alert from ID saying it was back in stock. Ordered it in April. The German equivalent is the same and has given me no issues since installed in April. 

what a joke trying to find parts.


----------

